# Sound Check from canada



## stuart (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi everyone, my name is stuart, i live in NB Canada, im two years out of high school now, and ive been doing A/V/L tech since grade 7. I love sound systems, and next year im going to audio engenering school, my dream is to one day do concert mixing. and own my own studio too. but im also a big fan of lights. so thats a little about me, and i hope i can help out and lean new stuff on here

Have a good one

*STU*


----------



## yvfd82t (Mar 3, 2005)

Welcome to Control Booth (the best techie forum).


----------



## avkid (Mar 3, 2005)

Welcome to Controlbooth, post frequently and have fun.
-The OFFICIAL Welcome Wagon (part 1)


----------



## Peter (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey Stuart! Do you go by stu? I have another friend who's name is Stuart and we all call him stu. Sounds like you have big plans! I hope you are able to learn alot from this site, as I know we will be able to learn alot from you too. 

Welcome to Controlbooth.com (the best techie forum!) [can i steal that line yvdfd82t? I like it  ]
--The Official Welcome Wagon (part 2)


----------



## stuart (Mar 4, 2005)

Yea i go by stu, stuart, whatever, i like them all , stu sounds a little better i think. Thanks for the welcome. I think this will be the first fourm that im a member of and actualy come on a regularly. I was on here for like 3 hours yesterday 

PS: Sorry about the double post thing, i tried to deleate one of them, last night but i guess it didint work

Another quick question, whats with the little headphone things on the side of my posts, i asume that thayre some sort of rateing system???


----------



## Peter (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey, dont worry about the double post, we all learn. 

This is a great forum to become a serious member of! 

The headphones are an indicator of the number of posts you have made (the title under your name will change too the more posts you make) This is not to encourage you to make lots of random pointless post, often somone who doesnt make many posts can instead have a few but of very high quality.

Welcome once again!


----------

